# Dead Space 2 HD Gameplay Footage Incoming



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Dead Space 2 HD Gameplay Footage Incoming*
06/04/2010 Written by Zak Islam









E3 is only a few weeks away, and in anticipation to the event, Geoff Keighley has confirmed that fans will be able to see HD gameplay footage of Electronic Arts’ Dead Space 2.
Confirmed via a tweet, Keighley said:*Another big game in our pre-e3 special next Fri – First real hd gameplay footage from Dead Space 2.*​In addition to the Dead Space 2 gameplay footage, the first gameplay footage of Crysis 2 and the latest Red Faction title will air tonight on GTTV.
Dead Space 2 is currently scheduled for a release next year.





 
*Source: PlayStation LifeStyle*


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Great, another trailer that actually shows us squat , E3 it is then.


----------

